# What material for polyurethane foam



## NorthernGraphics (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if heat transfer material will adhere to polyurethane foam (can koolers)? If so, what type of heat transfer?
Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

NorthernGraphics said:


> Can anyone tell me if heat transfer material will adhere to polyurethane foam (can koolers)? If so, what type of heat transfer?
> Thanks


Some Koozies are lined with some type of fabric on top of the foam. I have not done it yet but I asked vendors if it safe to heat press on it and the answer is yes. If the color of the fabric is too dark for light transfer you need to use opaque transfer which requires trimming. For lights you want transfer that is self weeding or the polymer around the image will be obviuos. Unless the image is rectangular.

For opaque that requires trimming there are JetWear dark and Jetwear dark IYA. You can also use vinyl heat transfer material which vinyl cutter.

There is self weeding opaque for laser called WOW 7.1 that does not require trimming. According to the manufacturer it works on fabric, synthetic materials such as wet suit, swim suit etc.. It Cost $5.00 a sheet. Since Koozies have small area to print on the images can be ganged in one sheet.

For lights there are self weeding Imageclip for inkjet and Imageclip for laser. Thsirtsupplies.com have very reaonable priced sample. I suggest you try it first before investing a lot of money.


----------

